# Bucking bronco/broncos in the tummy!!



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I swear it feels like he/she/they will pop out like in that alien movie sometimes... This pregnancy the kid/kids have been WAAAYYYYY more active then my last two so it feels pretty weird and funny! Alot of times it makes me laugh when they kick or stretch far enough to make it feel like they would rip my gut right open! Anyone else ever have a baby or babies that were that active inside the belly?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yep. You should experience what a set of full term twins can do.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

827Aug said:


> Yep. You should experience what a set of full term twins can do.


well I find out today.. hopefully if I have twins or not lol. (Hubby and his mother think I do)


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Gaia said:


> well I find out today.. hopefully if I have twins or not lol. (Hubby and his mother think I do)


I remember like it was yesterday when my doc told us we were expecting twins  They were fairly active inside my tummy, BUT not near as active as they are now at 3 1/2 years old 

So what did you find out?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

No twins thankfully but I am put on bedrest and was told to drink lots of water. The fluid was low so they kept me in the hospital overnight before determining that I was just dehydrated. Its a girl though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Yay -- Congrats  Happy to hear everything is okay now... Take care of yourself and your little girl!


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lol ty... it sucks being on bedrest though... no excersize, can't pick up my toddlers, no lifting, apparently can only get up to go get something to eat or go to the bathroom/shower... can't walk around to much... and can't go up and down stairs so im stuck in the apartment.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

They doctors did say my unborn girl was the most active baby they have ever came across though lol... she just wouldn't stop moving, rolling around, kicking, ect.


----------

